# Pharmaqo labs any good?



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Anyone used pharmaqo labs before how did you find there testoviron 300 thanks


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Rebranded sis mate.

Sis generally have a bad rep.I'd avoid


----------



## Oxon Jay (Nov 19, 2019)

Its relabelled SIS labs.

I would definitely avoid it.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> Rebranded sis mate.
> 
> Sis generally have a bad rep.I'd avoid


 How do people find out this kind of info? Do the labels etc look similar?


----------



## Oxon Jay (Nov 19, 2019)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> Rebranded sis mate.
> 
> Sis generally have a bad rep.I'd avoid


 Beat me to it. They seem to have inflated the price too. Those labels must be expensive.


----------



## Oxon Jay (Nov 19, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> How do people find out this kind of info? Do the labels etc look similar?


 Several sources list it as SIS or rebranded SIS.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Oxon Jay said:


> Several sources list it as SIS or rebranded SIS.


 fu**ing hell. That's a s**t marketing move.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Dam thats like £40+ down the drain my pharmaqo test e came today in the post what brands you recommend for test E


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I always read people rating their oils, even blood work to back it up. It was their orals that were apparently hit and miss


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

If it is fake then it is a good fake because they go to some length to package there item it has a plastic paper coating around the bottle head and says pharmaqo labs a few times in like silver writting cant be cheap or easy to do that sort of thing


----------



## Oxon Jay (Nov 19, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> fu**ing hell. That's a s**t marketing move.


 Thing is, there is still a hell of a lot of people who buy SIS, god knows why. So perhaps to that silly on the marketing front.


----------



## strawberry123 (Sep 29, 2019)

Elitefitness said:


> If it is fake then it is a good fake because they go to some length to package there item it has a plastic paper coating around the bottle head and says pharmaqo labs a few times in like silver writting cant be cheap or easy to do that sort of thing


 Probably costs about 20p lol


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

strawberry123 said:


> Probably costs about 20p lol


 Haha maybe but it requirs some skill to rap it round the bottle and have it sealed tight to the bottle not something you could do with your hands consistently surely?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Elitefitness said:


> Dam thats like £40+ down the drain my pharmaqo test e came today in the post what brands you recommend for test E


 Use it man. They might be decent. Like many say, oils were good.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Pharmaqo have a website to verify codes so ill check my bottle for a code and see if it matches on the site


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Use it man. They might be decent. Like many say, oils were good.


 First things first ill wait for my roid test refills to arrive and ill test a few drops see if it has a reaction for testosterone and ill also check the verification code safety is a big thing for me as I'm new to the anabolics last thing I wanna do is get an infection due to ingredients and do things blind


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Elitefitness said:


> First things first ill wait for my roid test refills to arrive and ill test a few drops see if it has a reaction for testosterone and ill also check the verification code safety is a big thing for me as im new to the anabolics last thing i wanna do is get an infection due to ingredients and do things blind


 I'd be very surprised if its bunk mate, go far to say I put bets on it being decently dosed.

Even the worst labs, looking on anabolic lab, they usually seem to dose the test correctly


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

I find it crazy how people can make this stuff in ugl with no medical background and they have consistent customers who are happy with products some skill that is


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Elitefitness said:


> First things first ill wait for my roid test refills to arrive and ill test a few drops see if it has a reaction for testosterone and ill also check the verification code safety is a big thing for me as im new to the anabolics last thing i wanna do is get an infection due to ingredients and do things blind


 Verification codes mean little when it comes to clandestine ran labs. Get blood work done just to be sure. But very few labs fake something like test. The raws are so cheap and easy to get a hold of. It might be underdosed but I doubt any lab would put out a completely bunk oil for test.

If you are worried about infections, make sure to practice clean hygiene during injection and use common sense. Check for floaters and debris in the vial if you are worried.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Cronus said:


> I'd be very surprised if its bunk mate, go far to say I put bets on it being decently dosed.
> 
> Even the worst labs, looking on anabolic lab, they usually seem to dose the test correctly


 Whats your view on pharmacom labs i ordered some of there test enanthate as well


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

feelinfine said:


> Verification codes mean little when it comes to clandestine ran labs. Get blood work done just to be sure. But very few labs fake something like test. The raws are so cheap and easy to get a hold of. It might be underdosed but I doubt any lab would put out a completely bunk oil for test.
> 
> If you are worried about infections, make sure to practice clean hygiene during injection and use common sense. Check for floaters and debris in the vial if you are worried.


 Thank you great advice!


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Elitefitness said:


> Thank you great advice!


 If you are still worried about getting a fake product, you could try crashing the oil by putting one of the vials in the freezer. If the oil contains test, then it would crystalize into shards. You can always reheat the vial afterwards to reconstitute it. If you were thinking about binning it, then might as well just check.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Once you have broken the viel ceil with a needle how long can you leave your testosterone without using it before it goes bad


----------



## Malin (Mar 7, 2010)

Cronus said:


> I'd be very surprised if its bunk mate, go far to say I put bets on it being decently dosed.
> 
> Even the worst labs, looking on anabolic lab, they usually seem to dose the test correctly


 Yep, literally no reason to fake test

If it were bunk it's probably unintentional - either rubbish raws or clueless cook


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Elitefitness said:


> Once you have broken the viel ceil with a needle how long can you leave your testosterone without using it before it goes bad


 Years


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Really? So once pearced with a needle you can still use the bottle for years


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Years


 Really? So you have peirced with a needle you can use the same bottle for years


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Elitefitness said:


> Once you have broken the viel ceil with a needle how long can you leave your testosterone without using it before it goes bad


 6 months to play it safe mate.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

Sustanation said:


> 6 months to play it safe mate.


 Thanks mate


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Elitefitness said:


> Really? So you have peirced with a needle you can use the same bottle for years


 I have done yeah


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> Really? So you have peirced with a needle you can use the same bottle for years


 I'd say at least a year yeah


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> Whats your view on pharmacom labs i ordered some of there test enanthate as well


 Pharmacom Labs is very famous. Make sure you verify the code on their website.

I am using their Sustanon 300mg/ml right now.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnSummers said:


> Pharmacom Labs is very famous. Make sure you verify the code on their website.
> 
> I am using their Sustanon 300mg/ml right now.


 I scanned the QR code on the bottle and it took me to there website where you can verify a code so dont know what that proves how is the sustanon going for you


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Elitefitness said:


> Whats your view on pharmacom labs i ordered some of there test enanthate as well


 Overpriced but good gear from what I have seen and read. I had thier GH tested years ago and was legit


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> 6 months to play it safe mate.


 I've used test from 5 years ago and it does the job


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> I scanned the QR code on the bottle and it took me to there website where you can verify a code so dont know what that proves how is the sustanon going for you


 It proved they made it, but the lab itself has a bad rep for shite gear, not a rep for being faked


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

fakenattymatty said:


> It proved they made it, but the lab itself has a bad rep for shite gear, not a rep for being faked


 Is this refering to pharmacom or pharmaqo?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Cronus said:


> I always read people rating their oils, even blood work to back it up. It was their orals that were apparently hit and miss


 This. I've always heard good things about their oils either on forums or through lads i know. Although I've never used them I've heard they're good... Except their orals which are s**t.. Not sure why theyd do that and from the looks of it so many sources stock them. I understand the oils but stocking the orals doesn't make sense lol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Cronus said:


> I've used test from 5 years ago and it does the job


 Never said it didn't, I'd personally not use anything that's been open for more than 6 months, I've created that personal rule as I ended up in hospital once and nearly had to have part of my glute removed by using old gear that was likely infected, does that mean I'd get away with it by going over 6 months again most probably, but I find once you've danced with the devil you make sure your limits are set way short of meeting him again.


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> Is this refering to pharmacom or pharmaqo?


 If pharmaqo is SIS rebranded i would stay away, because i believe SIS is rebranded Infinity, so theres obviously a reason they keep rebranding..?

Pharmacom is a top lab, almost "professional", highly faked i believe but you can buy direct, just be ready to re-mortgage your house for a decent cycle...

If you are struggling for labs i would recommend; Nexus, Southern Ghost, Dimensions and Dunning, all good labs and as far as i know not faked.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

fakenattymatty said:


> If you are struggling for labs i would recommend; Nexus, Southern Ghost, Dimensions and Dunning, all good labs and as far as i know not faked.


 Been out of the game for a while now. I remember back when I was still active on here, everyone was all about triumph. I guess the lab went away? I really liked their stuff along with sphinx.

Crazy how fast things change on the scene. I always wanted to try dunning but I remember they used to make you jump through a bunch of hoops just for the "privilege" of buying gear off them. Never thought it was worth the hassle with so many ugls. Don't know if that changed any since I've been away.

Rohm used to be a huge name too but apparently it is faked like crazy now.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

Elitefitness said:


> Dam thats like £40+ down the drain my pharmaqo test e came today in the post what brands you recommend for test E


 I ended up getting some recently as was fast delivery.

No blood test yet to back this up, However i feel same as i did on any other brand. In all fairness, I'm likely to buy more as the price is decent and my usual guy for Spinx Isn't shipping to EU now.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

fakenattymatty said:


> It proved they made it, but the lab itself has a bad rep for shite gear, not a rep for being faked


 Wasn't that their orals not the oils?

My understanding is, they done some s**t orals and then rebranded because of the bashing they got online.


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

feelinfine said:


> Been out of the game for a while now. I remember back when I was still active on here, everyone was all about triumph. I guess the lab went away? I really liked their stuff along with sphinx.
> 
> Crazy how fast things change on the scene. I always wanted to try dunning but I remember they used to make you jump through a bunch of hoops just for the "privilege" of buying gear off them. Never thought it was worth the hassle with so many ugls. Don't know if that changed any since I've been away.
> 
> Rohm used to be a huge name too but apparently it is faked like crazy now.


 The sources i've seen stocking triumph seem to have slowly being getting less and less stock, but the reputation is there and i would use it if i could get it.

ROHM is still about and are using new labels, still faked though i think


----------



## fakenattymatty (Jan 26, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> Wasn't that their orals not the oils?
> 
> My understanding is, they done some s**t orals and then rebranded because of the bashing they got online.


 To be honest i dont know, i stayed away due to the rep they was getting, but that seems to be the case yeah


----------



## Oxon Jay (Nov 19, 2019)

fakenattymatty said:


> The sources i've seen stocking triumph seem to have slowly being getting less and less stock, but the reputation is there and i would use it if i could get it.
> 
> ROHM is still about and are using new labels, still faked though i think


 I'm not sure Triumph has a good rep any more. The quality definitely dropped after it changed hands.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Elitefitness said:


> Dam thats like £40+ down the drain my pharmaqo test e came today in the post what *brands you recommend for test E *


 NP (Neuro Pharma)

Sphinx

Intec

Dimensions


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> I scanned the QR code on the bottle and it took me to there website where you can verify a code so dont know what that proves how is the sustanon going for you


 I am taking 0.5 ml twice per week. I will not increase the dose because I am not training hard enough so no point. Its only been one week and its going pretty good. I can defo feel the test prop kick in about 24hrs time as my penis is like a steel rod when I wake up in the morning.

However, I don't personally like sustanon and would not recommend it, it has a place in medicine but for bodybuilding it is no good because the test dec takes too long to really get working. I bought it really cheap in a sale.

As for pharmacom labs, there should be a code on the vial when you peel off the outer sticker, no? I will check my vial and will send you a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnSummers said:


> I am taking 0.5 ml twice per week. I will not increase the dose because I am not training hard enough so no point. Its only been one week and its going pretty good. I can defo feel the test prop kick in about 24hrs time as my penis is like a steel rod when I wake up in the morning.
> 
> However, I don't personally like sustanon and would not recommend it, it has a place in medicine but for bodybuilding it is no good because the test dec takes too long to really get working. I bought it really cheap in a sale.
> 
> As for pharmacom labs, there should be a code on the vial when you peel off the outer sticker, no? I will check my vial and will send you a photo tomorrow.


 Awesome! Thanks for your info my pharmacon labs bottle hasnt arrived yet but when it does ill check for the code


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

Oxon Jay said:


> I'm not sure Triumph has a good rep any more. The quality definitely dropped after it changed hands.


 Is that what happened? I thought they just went away like tm. All these labs seem to come and go. Nature of the business I suppose. Never even heard of nexus but that seems to be recommend a lot. Is that the new hot lab?


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> Awesome! Thanks for your info my pharmacon labs bottle hasnt arrived yet but when it does ill check for the code


 I can't really find the code on the vial. There is a batch number but that is not the code. It doesn't really matter since I got it from a big supplier and its working.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnSummers said:


> I can't really find the code on the vial. There is a batch number but that is not the code. It doesn't really matter since I got it from a big supplier and its working.
> 
> View attachment 181947


 Its on the other side of the bottle i think you have to scratch at a silver bit on the bottle code under there


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Elitefitness said:


> Its on the other side of the bottle i think you have to scratch at a silver bit on the bottle code under there


 There is a silver bit on the the other side but it can't be scratched. Nothing happens.


----------



## Elitefitness (Apr 4, 2020)

JohnSummers said:


> There is a silver bit on the the other side but it can't be scratched. Nothing happens.


 Get a coin or a key and keep scratching it should be under there


----------



## Walskijoe (Mar 15, 2020)

Im keen to know how you got on with this product? Is it any good?


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

I've got great feelings of SIS old Cyp.

And I've seen lab tests for their oils that said it was pretty band on... I think they mixed Cyp with Enth once but the dose was OK.

I have a lot of testosterone. And I switch between labs and get my bloods taken a lot. However I am not too skint to do everyone a favour and test on PharmaQO. But I have positive but varying results from... f**k me I must have a problem... But almost all the labs that dont use EO as I am extremely allergic to it sphinx is fu**ing strong Cyp inone Nexus triumph kalpa.. Just so easy to make cleanly enough to be safe for ages so long as you aren't a wreck less t**t.. Most labs you know will take care.. As they don't want to kill people and a whole load of dead gym bunnies or cases of mass infections.... Tell me when that's ever happened with a UGL 10ml common to this place?


----------



## Croccy (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't post in these forums, I just want you to know I bought the pharmaqo testoviron 300, confirmed it with their website which said authentic. It isn't test e, in fact I'm pretty sure it's a sarm. I normally get my test e from a chemist and I know what to expect, delivery was delayed because of covid hence buying this stuff. Watch out.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Croccy said:


> I don't post in these forums, I just want you to know I bought the pharmaqo testoviron 300, confirmed it with their website which said authentic. It isn't test e, in fact I'm pretty sure it's a sarm. I normally get my test e from a chemist and I know what to expect, delivery was delayed because of covid hence buying this stuff. Watch out.


 How did you find out it was a SARM, that doesn't make any sense. Was it a liquid oral sarm or injectable SARM and what SARM was it?

Which chemist you get your test from, you have prescription?


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

Croccy said:


> I don't post in these forums, I just want you to know I bought the pharmaqo testoviron 300, confirmed it with their website which said authentic. It isn't test e, in fact I'm pretty sure it's a sarm. I normally get my test e from a chemist and I know what to expect, delivery was delayed because of covid hence buying this stuff. Watch out.


 Pharmaqo ....


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

JohnSummers said:


> There is a silver bit on the the other side but it can't be scratched. Nothing happens.


 Keep scratching it's definitely under there i made this mistake until I proper went at it and it appeared


----------



## james Alpha (Feb 3, 2018)

pharmaqo is the old sis labs but the gear is very good, seems to be the way nowadays that near the end of your brand the stuffs s**t but once re-branded the goods are normally at their best.

this is the same with pharmaqo, having tried their nandrolone and their supersus, also the superbolan all came back great. not sure about the orals yet.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Everyone on this board hates sis and pharmaco but everyone on review site loooove the stuff


----------



## Dave11 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sustanation said:


> Keep scratching it's definitely under there


 This* is correct, can be hard to get off .*



WallsOfJericho said:


> Everyone on this board hates sis


 There's a good reason!


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Everyone on this board hates sis and pharmaco but everyone on review site loooove the stuff


 Never used sis, but ran Pharmaqo test e for over 12 months. I found it equal to all the other popular ugl's. The only factor for me changing was I can get SG and others cheaper.

From my understanding regarding the hate for SIS is that they made some s**t orals once in the past so everyone bashed the brand.

I'd be more than happy to use again if the price was right.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Everyone on this board hates sis and pharmaco but everyone on review site loooove the stuff


 I've used sis before infact for about a year, literally never had an issue with their oils. I think there was a bad batch of orals. I'd probably give them a try again. I've never seen an actual reason for the bashing..no labs etc, I'd be really interested to know.


----------



## crapl (Mar 5, 2021)

A friend recently had the dianabol orals and he ditched them after a couple of weeks, felt no effect.


----------



## Og7 (Aug 1, 2021)

james Alpha said:


> pharmaqo is the old sis labs but the gear is very good, seems to be the way nowadays that near the end of your brand the stuffs s**t but once re-branded the goods are normally at their best.
> 
> this is the same with pharmaqo, having tried their nandrolone and their supersus, also the superbolan all came back great. not sure about the orals yet.





james Alpha said:


> pharmaqo is the old sis labs but the gear is very good, seems to be the way nowadays that near the end of your brand the stuffs s**t but once re-branded the goods are normally at their best.
> 
> this is the same with pharmaqo, having tried their nandrolone and their supersus, also the superbolan all came back great. not sure about the orals yet.


I just got the oxandrolone (anavars) will leave a review once taken. I did have the old SIS orals and they did nothing so hopefully these do


----------



## Boris Johnson (Jul 3, 2020)

Pharmaqo is one of the many labs out there at the moment where the injectables are g2g but the orals are complete bunk. Why this is I don't know. Recently tried Pharmaqo orals and they were doing nothing so I doubled and then tripled the maximum dosage. Still nothing ! So obviously bunk. But like I said, it's the same with a lot of other labs. It's got to the point now where I leave orals out of my cycles altogether. If it can't be pinned it don't go in !!


----------



## thistlefit (Jun 22, 2021)

There oils are good to go, especially test-e or c. My most recent bloods are done pinning them.


----------



## Weazlechin (May 20, 2016)

Elitefitness said:


> Anyone used pharmaqo labs before how did you find there testoviron 300 thanks


If its anything like dues pharma avoid it.
Shows legit on their website but its just oil


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Elitefitness said:


> Anyone used pharmaqo labs before how did you find there testoviron 300 thanks


Let’s hope their orals are authentic


----------



## JB006 (Dec 10, 2021)

There is some inconsistency with their oils and the strength. However, it's hit and miss with most labs. Inone, Rohm, I've used and they work well for me. Cenzo I didn't feel anything. Hilma was terrible, I used test cyp yet I was getting results as if I was using deca with the side effects. Dunning were good but recently I got infections from their oils. Arenis was good. But recent batches give bad pip, which last beyond a week.


----------



## paulbird57 (Dec 7, 2021)

Elitefitness said:


> Dam thats like £40+ down the drain my pharmaqo test e came today in the post what brands you recommend for test E


Why buy it before you know if it's any good or not ??? 
One of the great things about this forum is you can do your homework and find out what other people's experience with different labs is BEFORE you spend your hard earned cash !


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

paulbird57 said:


> Why buy it before you know if it's any good or not ???
> One of the great things about this forum is you can do your homework and find out what other people's experience with different labs is BEFORE you spend your hard earned cash !


This was 2 years ago, he's probably realised by now


----------



## Pete633 (Nov 2, 2021)

Elitefitness said:


> First things first ill wait for my roid test refills to arrive and ill test a few drops see if it has a reaction for testosterone and ill also check the verification code safety is a big thing for me as im new to the anabolics last thing i wanna do is get an infection due to ingredients and do things blind


Oils are smooth no PIP i had Tren E full blown cough and slept with every Escort on Adult works lol one vial thst was!!! Im 59! 5’8 and 100kgs I was sweating and couldn’t sleep! 200 jab a week. As Im cruising! I think someone read it was some other lab some gym bro made up, thsts the internet for you. Roidtest 100 pounds! Simple


----------

